# BGColor Wert drucken



## StefanLausL (30. August 2004)

Hallo 

Ich habe in HTML eine Tabelle erstellt,
in der eine andere Hintergrundfarbe hinterlegt wurde (background-color).

Die Darstellung am Bildschirm funktioniert zwar,
doch leider wird die Farbe nicht  beim drucken ausgegeben.

Wie schaff ich es das diese Farbe auch auf dem Drucker gedruckt wird ?


Für eine schnelle Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar !


----------



## Thomas Lindner (30. August 2004)

Ausser lokal per Umstellung der Eigenschaften im Internetexplorer geht das gar nicht. Es gibt keine Möglichkeit das mit >Scripts oder so zu bbewerkstelligen.

( Extras -> Internetoptionen -> Registerfarbe erweitert ->  "Hintergrundfraben- und Bilder mitdruckern )


----------



## StefanLausL (30. August 2004)

Super 

Das wusste ich gar nicht 

Vielen Dank


----------



## p-mania (31. August 2004)

*drucken...*

ansonsten kanst du das über css
realiesieren.

must einfach in deinem kopf bereich des html dokuments ne css mit den einstellungen zum drucken laden.

tut 1 
tut 2 
hilfe 

sag mal ob es das war was du gesucht hast?


----------



## p-mania (31. August 2004)

*drucken...*

ansonsten kanst du das über css
realiesieren.

must einfach in deinem kopf bereich des html dokuments ne css mit den einstellungen zum drucken laden.

tut 1 
tut 2 
hilfe 

sag mal ob es das war was du gesucht hast?


----------



## StefanLausL (31. August 2004)

Ich denke schon das mir das weitergeholfen hat !
Ich habe zwar schon etliche Formular gemacht die auf dem Bildschirm
anders aussehen mussten als auf dem Drucker aber die mussten
dummerweise alle nur schwarz/weiss gedruckt werden.

Ich wusste nicht das sich dadurch auch mein Problem erledigt !

Vielen Dank


----------



## StefanLausL (31. August 2004)

Erledigt scih dadurch auch der Zeilenumbruch beim drucken ?

Da ich den Bildschirm als Tabelleu aufbaue, kann es auch zum
Zeilenumbruch beim drucken kommen da nicht alles auf ein DinA4 Papier
passt.

-> Obwohl ich wie in dem Tutorial beschrieben relative Spaltengrössen
angebe.

Ich leg die rechte und linke Spalte auf 10 % fest und die 
Anzahl der mittleren Spalten teile ich durch 80.
Also bei etwa 2 Spalten:

10% | 40% | 40%| 10%

Trotzdem verruscht beim drucken,bei etwa 12 Spalte der Inhalt der rechte Spalte 
eine Zeile nach unten.


----------



## StefanLausL (31. August 2004)

Funktioniert leider nicht 

Muss ich wohl doch die Internetoptionen umstellen


----------



## p-mania (31. August 2004)

*druck problem*

stell mal den quelltext als zip
zur verfügung
schau mir den mal an.

schreib in ne txt dan noch mal was du genau
haben willst.


----------

